
Tactical Tech: Exposing the Invisible – The Kit - rapnie
https://kit.exposingtheinvisible.org/
======
rapnie
What this kit is for, quoting:

> "Our small team at Exposing the Invisible has been actively experimenting
> with ways to promote investigation as one of the most important forms of
> engagement – not only political engagement, but engagement understood much
> more broadly, in the sense that every action is an important step toward the
> goal of wider public participation. Our reason for doing this is simple. We
> want to help people develop the ability to question information that is
> false, find information when it is scarce and filter information when it
> becomes overwhelming. We see this set of skills as a way to counter the
> suppression of opinions, bypass censorship, combat excessive secrecy and
> increase transparency so that people can rely on facts rather than opinions
> and assumptions. We all need the ability to assess the weight and
> seriousness of the narratives that are shaping our decisions and our sense
> of justice, and we should all be capable of differentiating between
> information that is misleading and information that we can rely on."

